# Back at UKAPS



## Lisa_Perry75 (26 May 2009)

And wow its been busy here! I'm trying to catch up with all threads so I can get rid of the blue (can't seem to find a tool that makes them appear read). Anyhow, whilst I'm catching up sorry if random old threads suddenly get brought up again!

I currently have my nano-reef. But thats bl**dy annoying as everything costs SO much money. Fiance wants me to shut down the tank when we move in as the lighting is 150w. Maybe then I can put all my stuff into his tank and then set up my own planted tank? Hmmm   

Ciao,
Lise -x-


----------



## Garuf (26 May 2009)

ctrl + f then type in mark forum read.   
It's good to see some stuff necro bumped though.


----------



## rawr (26 May 2009)

Good to see you back!  You can usually click 'mark as read' at the top right of each forum.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (26 May 2009)

Where the duece is that... Hmm... *goes to search/let IE do it for me*

Found it!!! Phew, thought I was going to have to trawl through pages of sale forum zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  8)

Thomas, one thing I've noticed is you seem to have a new account?! Or is there two Thomas McMillans, or is rawr an alter ego - dun dun dun


----------



## rawr (26 May 2009)

Haha, yeah new account! I wish I wouldn't have changed my account now but oh well...


----------



## LondonDragon (26 May 2009)

Welcome back Lisa  you should have never left in the first place


----------



## Steve Smith (26 May 2009)

Welcome back Lisa!  Hope life is treating you well   Glad you're back.  Have any scapes caught your imagination while you've been trawling through?  Diago's 90cm is amazing!  Saintly's been very busy too, and his journals are a great read


----------



## samc (26 May 2009)

great to see you have gone back to the planted side of things


----------



## TDI-line (27 May 2009)

Welcome back Lisa.


----------



## George Farmer (27 May 2009)

Strewth mate - 150w over a nano!! lol

Welcome back, Lisa!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (27 May 2009)

Thanks everyone    

TBH I've just been very busy with uni, only 2 days until my final exam!!! Assuming I don't fail either of my last two exams, hopefuly not anyways.

Inspiration hmm, I've seen some really good scapes on the journals but can't think of many names. Tonsers set-up, even with no plants, is awesome! Plus Clarks tank looks like its going to be really good and he started out about the same time as me - competition   

George - not sure the litreage, something like 80l with a 150w metal halide. Lol. I am actually having problems growing the 'easy' corals because the light is too strong! I grow some macro algae and have lots of clean up crew (cuc) to minimise other algae.


----------



## George Farmer (27 May 2009)

Cool.  Got any spare macroalgae?


----------



## Superman (27 May 2009)

Welcome back Lisa, good to see a friendly face back.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (27 May 2009)

Yeah I've got some caulerpa if you want some. Grows fast, I'm sure epecially if you did Ei     Oooh actually my fiance has some bubble caulerpa too if you want some of that?

Looking forward to seeing your marine attempts George, I think marine scaping has extra layers of difficulty over planted tanks. For example all the different colours and options with corals etc. No choice of rock, has to be live rock, and just seek out good shapes. Plus if you mess up with marine you lose a cheap fish of Â£15, doh! Thing is you know all the 'rules' of aquascaping George, so I'm sure you'll be able to transfer these skills.

Lisa
PS If its a nano get a flaming prawn goby - awesome!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (27 May 2009)

Thanks Clark


----------

